# help with gps



## snapperman (Feb 17, 2008)

hi guys need help in buying a handheld gps or better still one that comes with a mount to fix to kayak doesnt need to be flash just something i can mark bomies holding fish with and that i can follow the pionter back to the spot thanks glen


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Garman GPS 72 with a Ram mount, is what I use. Easy to use, water proof and it floats. I use recargable AA battries which will last about 10 -12 hrs without the light.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfhp9qgAACDfgAAQQYP1EoBgFAA/79/AIACCGqn6GiDUGE2jFMDTRCJkRtRpp6gAAAA2IDeFcbPJwbJgNhBOqAjPqqpW5YPosa0LoGleutq+MXxjFKZc0VohaVlyXMVeqRATnmkqUQXlWEEJdO5PtlJNunuoxBCLx05xez8DvTD6XeMGDI7tjEZqNZ4PpHm5QMHleEhqWMQRiTkSB7FE+w/ihCdxP0Co7xahEtv4u5IpwoSHw0+1QA==


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

I've got a 72 aswell, great value little unit. If you want to buy new i reccomend you get it shipped from the US. I got mine for AU$160 landed but you'll find cheaper.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

I've got an iFinder Go on a RAM mount. It's waterproof and rechargeable and works a treat for what I need


----------



## DavidA (Mar 13, 2007)

Bought a Garmin Etrex Legend Hxc a couple of months ago. Fantastic! It replaced my 4 year old Magellan Sporttrak Pro which finally go some water in the case, which it failed to digest. The improvement in these units (& drop in price) in that time is amazing.

This unit has colour screen, can take up to 2Gb micro-SD card and is waterproof (but doesn't float). Good battery life. If you want to add the software, it will even do auto-routing.

Hint : buy it in the US and add Shonky Maps (free and not shonky at all) when you get it here. You will save about $200.00.

cheers

David


----------



## FoolInjected (Feb 4, 2008)

I got a Prowler 4.5 which is the same as your but longer
Used a ram mount in front of the tacklebox.
Simple install, two screws

Because I got a battery on board there is a small gland feeding the power cable below deck.
The Garmin GPS which I have has a voltage regulator in the lighter plug so I cut this off and put it in a small waterproof box with two 2core cables from it (one to 12v the other to the GPS)

Got no pics yet
Hopefully can take some tomorrow


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

G'day snapperman

You might consider mounting the GPS on your thigh, using home made velcro attaching device. here's mine, which several of my kayak fishing mates have copied and use offshore. Mine has a Garmin Etrex ($150 from Ebay) mounted but others could be mounted similarly.


----------



## snapperman (Feb 17, 2008)

thanks very much guys for all that info .. i will start looking around this weekend ..cheers glen


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Sunshiner that is very nice design. Form and function.
I wrote elsewhere about how I love my ETrex Vista, and how it runs great after many dunkings. Well a few of the dunkings came when it was around my leg similarly and I forgot and jumped out in deeper water. Don't forget! It took me more than once. :lol:

Z


----------



## FoolInjected (Feb 4, 2008)

I like ya thinkin Sunny 8)

My pics as promised are here viewtopic.php?f=14&t=14126&p=160604#p160604


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

occy said:


> Where ya been by the way mate? Haven't seen a report from you for quite some time.


G'day Paul. I've been here but your arrival in the week after Chrissy must have completely busted the weather. It's now been 3 months next weekend (solstice to equinox) that the wind has been blowing at around 20knots from the SE. There have been about two occasions when it's been suitable for offshore fishing in all of that time. And to cap things off, there's been so much rain that the Noosa River has been way below par for fishing and it's also poured heaps of freshwater into Laguna Bay so that the water over our favourite reef has been generally discoloured.

There are some very frustrated yak fishos here at the moment... Oh, and I haven't caught a fish in 2008. But keep watching -- it's gotta improve soon.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Zed said:


> Well a few of the dunkings came when it was around my leg similarly and I forgot and jumped out in deeper water. Don't forget! It took me more than once. :lol: Z


G'day Zed

I always go out though surf and back too, so I have a procedure where the GPS (and other sensitive stuff) is stored in a dry compartment for transiting the surf zone then brought into use only when I'm in deep water. As long as I follow my standard procedure it will hopefully remain dry. BTW, it gets splashed with saltwater every trip and continues to work magnificently. They are amazing bits of technology to someone like me, taught to navigate in pre-GPS times.


----------



## milhouse (Jan 28, 2007)

Garmin GPS72 is the way to go IMO. Waterproof, easy to use, large screen, better zoom (5m) than others. I have one and know 10 others with them and we all luv em.


----------

